# Ventura Bmw "Z" Watch



## mr_rao (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello all,

I've have recently acquired a Ventura BMW "Z" Watch, a lovely kinetic LCD display watch. It was given to me by my elder brother, who doesn't know too much about it, he bought it from BMW when he bought a car from them a few years ago. I am familiar with Ventura but can't really find a lot of information on this particular watch. I was hoping someone could give me a little more info on it and an idea as to what it might be worth?

Any help is most appreciated.

Regards

AR


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

AR, no one on this forum is a qualified valuer or appraiser and thus any valuation we might give you is purely guesswork. For that reason, it is forum policy that we do not do so.

What we can say is that any watch is simply worth what anyone will pay you for it! A watch that is in a "new" condition, in it's box and with all the associated paperwork will always be worth more than the same watch that is in a poor overall state, stored badly and scratched, whatever. Condition is paramount.

You may get a "ballpark" figure by searching e-bay for completed listings of the same watch as a comparison. If the watch is still made, you may find information using Google.

HTH a bit - on behalf of the forum - - thanks for your query :yes:


----------



## mr_rao (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Mel,

I have tried looking on Ebay, I've seen a few different Ventura watches, but nothing like this one. I understand that only 2000 were ever produced, and I think Ventura went bust or something. I do have the box, instructions, certificates - everything really, my brother never wore it. Not looking to sell it either, I love it - just need a BMW to go with it!

Just curious as to the value I guess, as I think its possibly quite a rare piece, bit nervous about wearing it, my everday watch is an old Ck/Swatch chronograph - not nearly as flashy as the Ventura!

Regards

AR


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

As Mel said Google etc is your friend.

I just tried a search on Bing and in the first 5 pages came up with 5 different items relating to Ventura watches from BMW.

Good luck.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

There seem to be three on ebay.com at the moment for US$1,600, US$2,100 and US$2,300 respectively. Are they worth that? Who knows!


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

GASHEAD said:


> Are they worth that? Who knows!


As a long term Ventura digital fan and one time 'Z' owner I can confirm that in my opinion they are worth it.

Quality is just s-u-p-e-r-b and equal to any other and I mean *any other* brand.

For full details see www.ventura.ch

Although the 'Z' has gone I do have three other Ventura digitals so may be just a little prejudiced :thumbup: .


----------



## mr_rao (Jul 5, 2011)

I found the 3 on Ebay.com, they are all listed by the same seller in Germany - odd that there is such a difference in price between his 3 listings though!

I've found out a little bit more about the watch, in that it was the first automatic digital watch - something that is apparently patented by Ventura. The watch I have is also know as the Ventura Sparc FX, although only 2000 of the BMW "Z" watches were ever made. It really does have a real quality look and feel to it, as much as I like it, the Ventura V-tec Sigma is the one I would really want!!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

a picture or two would be nice.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Seems to have been about Â£1800 when new.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

alright then what other kinetic digitals are out there ? (my very quick google just crashed and burned)


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

*The Ventura Watch Company - some background information*.

Ventura introduced the worldâ€™s first automatic digital watch in 2000 when they introduced the revolutionary movement VEN_99 which has no battery but utilises wrist-movements to drive a micro-generator that produces the required electrical energy.

This system is not a mere combination of a Kinetic-type movement with a digital display. It is very complex processor software with a revolutionary energy management, which ensures that the SPARC does not run short of power. Worn on the wrist, the ownerâ€™s movements produce ample electricity; a motion-sensor detects if the watch remains still for more than an hour, in which case it goes to a sleep mode. In sleep, an accumulator retains energy for more than two months without losing the time. For longer periods, the watch can be switched off altogether by pulling the crown, in which case enough energy is kept stored to run the watch even after five years.

Hannes Wettstein was commissioned to design a contemporary watch and Ventura developed and manufactured their own movements making them the only Swiss watch electronics manufacturer.

The font for the numerals on the electronic displays was created in conjunction with Adrian Frutiger, the founder of modern typography.

All Ventura's watches are handmade with the same attention to detail, precision and quality that have earned the Swiss watch making industry its worldwide reputation. Ventura set the pace for innovation with the first automatic digital watch and in addition to stainless steel uses materials used such as Durinox which is superior to regular steel whereby the metal is nitrogen hardened to 1,300 HV, which is equivalent to the hardness of sapphire which renders the steel to be scratch resistant and gives every Ventura watch an unmatched longevity.


----------



## mr_rao (Jul 5, 2011)

Thats the one I've got! Didn't realise the case itself was also scratch resistant - bonus!

Thanks for the info Jack G.


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

mr_rao said:


> Didn't realise the case itself was also scratch resistant - bonus!


I'm not 100% sure but I think the BMW watch was regular stainless steel not Durinox.

I have a Sparc PX W11S which is regular stainless steel and a couple of Spark RX W12 models which have a Durinox a finish. The Durinox finish is visually slightly softer looking than stainless steel.


----------



## mr_rao (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm happy with regular steel!

Jack G you have some lovely watches. I have always wanted the Vtec Sigma, I may well have to trade up!

BondandBigM is that your "Z" watch?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mr_rao said:


> BondandBigM is that your "Z" watch?


No it isn't I just filched the pictures from the tinternet so as people would have an idea what you were talking about 

It's nice looking thing unlike the Z Cars


----------



## mr_rao (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of the Z cars, although I like the Z4 coupe, I like my cars with a proper roof on them!

As keen as I am on this "Z" watch I am gonna look into px-ing for the Vtec Sigma - the dream watch, I'll see what Ebay has to offer!


----------



## mr_rao (Jul 5, 2011)

I have found a beautiful Vtec Sigma for sale in the states, so I've put the "Z" on the bay at a reasonable price and will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Is it one of these ????


----------



## mr_rao (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes its one of those - its amazing!


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Is it one of these ????


It's different alright. No arguments there but the words "Beauty", "Eye" and "Beholder" keep running through my mind.

In my local BMW main dealer they had a very nice BMW badged 'Speedy' look-a-like that I so nearly bought for about Â£130 I think. Decided to save the cash and spend it on decorating in the end.

Motto: Never let your 710 go with you when you collect your car from the garage.


----------



## mr_rao (Jul 5, 2011)

The BMW look-a-like may have been the "Z" watch that I have!


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

mr_rao said:


> The BMW look-a-like may have been the "Z" watch that I have!


It was a really nice looking watch. Lucky you if you've got one. I was so tempted. My wife bought me a BMW key fob as a consolation prize later.

Do you have a picture of your watch ? My BMW dealer's got a different style BMW badged watch on sale at the moment. Nice but not as nice as the 'Speedy' look-a-like.

Chris.


----------



## mr_rao (Jul 5, 2011)

My watch is currently on the bay item no:150629006271


----------

